# Orchestrated medieval sounds



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I know it is a long time since I published this piece on YouTube, but I'd like someone to give a decent quality review of this soundtrack I produced a long time ago.

It includes some medieval sounds/notes, but I know that this is not a medieval piece. It has some German 19th century in it though.

I don't know what category it fits into.


----------

